

Tech startup from Bangalore - gizmo_micheal
http://www.bangaloremirror.com/article/106/2012072620120726212659564e4624ede/%E2%80%98Finances-remain-a-challenge%E2%80%99.html

======
nagarch
the link never opens! check

